# Miserable



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

It's almost 5am and I cannot sleep. I fell asleep on the couch earlier and then I woke up and went to bed but my belly started hurting like hell...am having my period and it's awful!!!! I doped myself with all anti-spasmodics and anti inflammatory meds that I know and it just doesn't go away. This morning I woke up in a sea of blood (even if I had a tampon it just went over the tampon and all over the bed)....and just walking to the bathroom I was bleeding all over the place like a stabbed pig. I took a lot of calcium chloride too cause they say it helps the bleeding....it helped a bit but not much. My colon acted up too and I've had D for the last 3 days. I gave up BC about 2 months ago and things got much better D wise....BUT...my awful periods are back! I noticed a pattern ...I tend to be ok right after my period and for about 2-3 weeks....then little by little I become more gassy and then the period comes and I am dead! I guess it is all hormone related for me....Anyway...now the couch is full of blood too...great!...just wanted to vent this...am miserable...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That sounds like the description of "flooding".Have you been to the gynecologist about that. I got that from a fibroid. Some people have very very heavy periods, but losing that much blood with a period can get to the point of being unsafe so you shouldn't just treat it at home with over the counter stuff and hope the next period isn't so bad.Usually what they call flooding that you need to go to the doctor for is any time you overfill a super plus (tampon or pad) in an hour or so.You should have a complete blood count done when this is over because you may need a transfusion. I was close to that once before they got the fibroid out. Often they will put you on BCP to control the things that cause flooding, but you should make them figure out why that is going on.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh Kathleen, I've been to the gynecologist so so so many times...I get checked every 6 months. They cannot understand why I have these periods. I've been like this for years. Filling the pad in an hour...lol...make it like 10 minutes! Fortunatelly it never lasts for more than 2 to 3 days all this heavy bleeding or else I would probably be close to dying There's nothing they can do for me...if I start feeling too weak I will rush to the hospital no worries. They told me to take calcium chloride 3 times a day and pain killers and that's about it...The main problem is I cannot make it out of the house these days as I never know when the heavy bleeding starts and when it goes away. I remember once I thought it stopped, had almost no blood for the day so I went to the supermarket and it started there....I ran home as quickly as I could with blood running out of me all over the place and of course with people staring....it was probably the most embarrassing thing I went through in my life. Ah no...hold on...the worst was when I had to explain to the hotel management why I will pay for their bed which was all full of blood...and that I actually didn't kill anybody there...lolThe good news for now is that the D is gone, I've just had a BM.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh God, how awful. I seem to be having the opposite, very light periods that only last about 4 days. Stopping the pill has really made a huge difference to the diarrhea for me and the periods pains I seem to be managing at the moment with painkillers. I haven't got anything like that to deal with. Poor you. Is your diarrhea still much better after stopping the pill?


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah the D is virtually gone. I sometimes get D...well almost every time while on period. That or really weird stools (yellowish, loose, hard and then loose all in the same BM and so on). Either than that, for the rest of the month I have no problems anymore. Maybe still too much gas sometimes in the evening (I don't really get bloated, they just run through me and out...lol). But when I have my period I am dead! Luckly it lasts for 4 days, just like yours (though I did have 2 periods a month sometimes). When I was taking the pill I have to say the heavy bleeding was gone. Now it is back. But that was the only good thing about the pill. I am sure it was IT that unbalanced my bawel habits to the point where I got IBS. I'd rather have heavy bleeding for 4 days and just stay indoors, call in sick and have my boyfriend take care of me







than cramps and D and stuff all of the time. I know that I will have to find some kind of BC. It is hard when you're living with your partner to use condoms all the time...any time an accident might occur and you could get pregnant. I lost 4 pregnancies so far and trust me that is NOT a good feeling. I do want to try and have a kid but this will probably be in 2 years or so once I get finished or almost finished with my masters.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

At least I suppose you have sorted out the diarrhea but still the heavy bleeding must be awful for you. There aren't many options for contraception without the use of hormones are there? I'm seriously starting to worry about it because I don't want children but I really don't want to ever risk using fake hormones again or messing it all up. It has taken me about 2 years to get everything straightened out and I'm still having loads of spot problems since coming off the pill which is now nearly 2 years. Even with iuds and implants - they all effect hormones like the pill I think?. After the pill giving me chronic diarrhea for years I'm just not ever going to go there and risk it all again. Glad things are still looking positive for you with the bowel problems. I might put a topic out on here and see if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I wouldn't go on the pill again either...not even if they paid me for it lolI'm in the second month now without the pill. The gas is almost non existant so things are getting much better, as my main problem was the excessive gas I was producing. It feels good to know I can go out to dinner without being all stressed out about how much I will fart







Now I am just trying to get rid of the paranoia this IBS has gotten me in...stop looking down the toilet every time I poo and stop freaking out about each and every loose stool I have. You know I was thinking about this and I realised that before I had IBS I was NEVER looking at my poo...i have NO IDEA how my poo was before this....loose, not loose, constipated....whatever! I think a lot of people have all kind of stools...but because of the discomfort IBS brings we tend to just become so concerned with the quality of our poo.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean. I have no idea what my poo was like either up to my 20's so I obviously didn't look at it much. I guess when things started to get bad I must have started taking notice of it. I would never have believed just how much it gets into your head - it really messes it up. I just hope that maybe one day I can get back to how I was before all of this. Before it just wasn't something I ever thought of.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

Claireuk said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I have no idea what my poo was like either up to my 20's so I obviously didn't look at it much. I guess when things started to get bad I must have started taking notice of it. I would never have believed just how much it gets into your head - it really messes it up. I just hope that maybe one day I can get back to how I was before all of this. Before it just wasn't something I ever thought of.


OMG! i know!!! its like eversince i got that stupit cyst of 20 cm on my ovary,and push my uterus back on my intestines and the really bad pain, i get panick attacts when i got to the bathroom, i get scare because of the pain of my stupit poo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i can't believe there is no other way then to feel pain like you are having a child, i'm just so mad at doctors!!!


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Have you tried the Mirena coil? My Mum was having heavy periods and they put this in for her 6 years ago. She had a period for the next 2 months then they just stopped. She's not had a period since. If you are wanting children it can be taken out and your cycle back to normal within 3 months.Also for heavy periods you can get tranexamic acid, they help reduce the bleeding in about 50% of cases. You need to start taking the tablets about 3 days before your period is due and then throughout your period for them to work. My sister had these and they worked well.Also make sure you are taking a high strength iron tablet everyday. I was having periods until I went on the pill and was a bit aneamic. I take iron everyday and it's helped. I really hope you find something that works for you as I know how terrible a heavy period is. Mine was so I was living in nighttime pads even in the day. I'm on the pill now and they are much lighter (on Loestrin 30) and this brand doesn't seem to mess with the IBS either touch wood. They are still painful though so for the first day I take cocodomol and the pain is bearable then


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I was told that if you never have children is better not to use the coil. They say the new ones are better but they cannot guarantee that nothing will happen and you'll be left sterile. This is why I never thought about getting one.I've tried loads of stuff for my period. The thing that sometimes helps is calcium as it works to stop the bleeding as well. I will look after those things you mentioned though am not sure if they can be find here where I am now.I also tried all kind of painkillers during that time...unfortunately sometimes they just don't work. I ended up doping myself with every pain killer I knew existed and still with not much difference







... but going over the pain that one can get used to the main problem is the heavy bledding and not being able to make it to the street corner .... When I was on the pill I didn't have problems with the bleeding but one month after starting the pill I began having IBS symptoms....I still kept taking them like an idiot







) I tried another brand but unfortunately with the same results. Now since I stopped I have a lot of very normal days so this makes me optimistic I might have found the cause of my IBS symptoms and am really scared of going back on the pill.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Usually being on the pill helps a lot with heavy periods. I use to have a medium hemoragy with my periods when I was younger and they put me on the pill. Everything's fine since then.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Yukie, we have known for quite some time now that BC can really help some people yet makes others flare up horribly. Just depends on the person. When they help it's great and when they don't it is awful it seems. Glad you found help from them. But that is just not the case with everyone.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

BC pills did help me with my period...unfortunately they messed up my bowels as well







... so I had no choice but to finally gave them up.


----------



## severeibs (Mar 19, 2010)

I feel your pain.I get really severe periods from IBS too. My flow is super heavy for the first 3 days. I wake up around 3 am from pain. I wouldn't use tampons though, they cause more pain. Fennel, mint, ginger, chamomile teas can help tea. I think it helps me a tiny bit. The pain is so bad I can't really tell though. Life is just great for females huh?!


----------

